
The Slovak Radio Building - curtis
http://www.alluringworld.com/slovak-radio-building/
======
finchisko
Nice to see something from my country to appear on HN, apart from aeromobil
and ESET Antivirus.

------
keithpeter
_" Inside the building there is one concert hall with a large concert organ,
and the whole interior has been left as it was 30 years ago, so the interior
is being cared for, but it still looks like a socialist museum."_

Hold on... the existence of a concert hall for the performance of classical
music equipped with a fairly serious looking organ does not strike me as being
especially Soviet. For example, my home venue...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_Hall,_Birmingham](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_Hall,_Birmingham)

The building described in the OA looks wonderful! They should capitalise on
it!

~~~
merdreubu
>does not strike me as being especially Soviet

Czechoslovakia was not part of the Soviet Union.

~~~
keithpeter
I stand corrected and reminded.

------
Xophmeister
It looks like the Chinese pavilion at the 2010 Shanghai expo

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_pavilion_at_Expo_2010](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_pavilion_at_Expo_2010)

------
zkms
It looks kinda like the Big Sight:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bigsite_Tokyo2012.JPG](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bigsite_Tokyo2012.JPG)

------
mathiasben
Very cool! I've been working on getting the short wave radio working on my
boat and one of the stations I've been excited to tune has been radio Slovak,
neat to see their headquarters here. reminds me somewhat of this building near
IAD airport - [http://bit.ly/2oBIzpK](http://bit.ly/2oBIzpK)

